# Simple question. What is rep power?



## hhookk (Jul 24, 2007)

I see this next to everyones name and I don't know what it is. I started with zero and now it says 1 next to my name. I have noticed that some people have very high numbers. Help a noob out. Thanks.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 24, 2007)

the more posts the higher the number in stages until a certain point where the moderators take over.  click the scales by someone's name to give them a compliment,therefore raising their rep power.


----------



## hhookk (Jul 24, 2007)

I see. Thanks. I gave you 1 rep for answering my question.


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 24, 2007)

Since you have a "1" by your name, it means you are #1 here..

Do I get more rep power now?


----------

